# Beretta Nano: Failure to Eject



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I've put approximately 60 rounds through my Nano. Awhile back I put a box of 50 and had FEJ's probably around shots 40-45. I gave the gun a good cleaning and went back out to the range. First clip had a failure on I think the third shot. Second clip had a failure on the second shot. Is there a remedy for this issue? I would've taken it into D and R Sports tonight, but they were closed already. I'm shooting the same Blazer ammo, although I forget what grain. I know that is cheap stuff, but should still work I'd hope. FEJ's are a bit nerve racking. The last one I almost gave up and transported it home like it was, but fortunately someone showed up who helped me out.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Bad Mags or loose as or wrist when shooting if it's not the ammo. I would try better ammo first


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

bheary said:


> Bad Mags or loose as or wrist when shooting if it's not the ammo. I would try better ammo first


Two different mags have the issue. Would that be common?
I'm used to shooting my Springfield XD .45 5" so I feel like I've got a firm, solid grip on it.
I am thinking of trying better ammo, but I want to pump a lot of rounds through it and would prefer cheaper ammo to do so.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

cscott711 said:


> I've put approximately 60 rounds through my Nano. Awhile back I put a box of 50 and had FEJ's probably around shots 40-45. I gave the gun a good cleaning and went back out to the range. First clip had a failure on I think the third shot. Second clip had a failure on the second shot. Is there a remedy for this issue? I would've taken it into D and R Sports tonight, but they were closed already. I'm shooting the same Blazer ammo, although I forget what grain. I know that is cheap stuff, but should still work I'd hope. FEJ's are a bit nerve racking. The last one I almost gave up and transported it home like it was, but fortunately someone showed up who helped me out.


Many, many handgun forums, youtube videos etc. highlight the same problem you are having. Evidently it's a bad extractor (even if it's a new gun) coupled with a rough chamber. Those that have sent their Nanos back to Beretta have gotten it back with a replaced extractor and a polished chamber - with I'm sorry to say mixed results. Hope you get the problems worked out. Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Many, many handgun forums, youtube videos etc. highlight the same problem you are having. Evidently it's a bad extractor (even if it's a new gun) coupled with a rough chamber. Those that have sent their Nanos back to Beretta have gotten it back with a replaced extractor and a polished chamber - with I'm sorry to say mixed results. Hope you get the problems worked out. Hope this helps.
> 
> Hoppe's no. 10


Just left the gun shop. They ran four mags through it. Two of the same ammo I use and two mixed ammo. Didn't have a single issue. He said to keep running rounds through it. Sounds like this is a common issue though from what you've said. Frustrating!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Decided I might not be comfortable with this gun for awhile so burned my Cabelas points on a Springfield XD Mod 2 9mm today. Woot woot.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

cscott711 said:


> Decided I might not be comfortable with this gun for awhile so burned my Cabelas points on a Springfield XD Mod 2 9mm today. Woot woot.


What about a Shield?


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> What about a Shield?


I looked at it. Roughly same price point. I didn't like the feel in my hand and I actually think it's really fricking ugly. Seems like it has good reviews, but I have an original XD .45 and have never had an issue so I went back to the well. I should've done that in the first place.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Not surprisingly, Springfield continues to exceed expectations. They had an offer to get two extra mags, mag holder, and range bag with a mail-in rebate. It was supposed to take 8-12 weeks, but instead it took 1 week.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Put 50 rounds through my Nano with only one FTE on the very last shot from the first mag. Getting better, but still not confident.

Put 150 rounds through my new Mod 2 with no issues as expected. I was slinging some pretty tight groups with her too. Pretty sure the Nano will be sold or traded soon.


----------

